# Wheel horse B-100



## Claytoncrum123 (Apr 5, 2013)

If anyone is looking into buying a B-100, they are good tractors. My buddy has had them for years and has just got it restored and it is still running perfect.


----------



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

Looking into a b80, like it but it's a 8 horse. My question is would it be a reliable workhorse? Towing? Pulling? Run attachments like a blower or plow?


----------



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

How are the b80s? Anybody with experience with them?


----------



## thirdroc17 (Sep 24, 2012)

Not real up on the B's, some of them are just as tough as any, some are not so much so.

If it's a horizontal engine, you're probably in pretty good shape, if it's vertical, then it's more of a lawn mower than a garden tractor.


----------



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

I know they come with 8 hp kohlers, but not sure if it's horizontal or vertical


----------



## thirdroc17 (Sep 24, 2012)

Did a little search on the internet, the B-100 and B-80 share a manual, so the only difference between them is 2 hp. Both are heavily built, reliable, but would be limited in snowblowing use by their low horsepower and 3 speed transaxles.


----------



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

And snow blowing was something I was hoping to do with it lol dam


----------



## thirdroc17 (Sep 24, 2012)

I won't say you can't, people do, just that a little more oomph will go a lot faster. Maybe you like sitting out in the cold though, I DON'T.


----------



## Dean64 (May 11, 2014)

*B-100*

Ive got a b-100 and its for sale. needs a few small parts. runs good. just put a head gasket on. had to have one head bolt drilled. motor is off tractor. asking 300.00. was wondering if the rear would fit on a c-101. i pull with the c and broke it. wont shift into any gear. any ideas


----------



## 123GO (May 20, 2019)

My B-100 is a 1976 model and has the same 8spd hi/low trans with larger 1 1/8th axle (8 pinion) like a big C series. Built on a large C frame too so realistically it is the C-100 8spd but with a low back seat & lights were optional. Mine was factory ordered with lights & large garden lug tractor tires.
My B-100 has no problem with snow removal & it runs the same 20+ implements the C models run. Minus the 60" deck option of course due to only 10hp & narrow front axle. Most other wheel Horse implements are no problem for a B-100 vert engine tractor, it uses Attach-a-Matic system btw. 
As was mentioned there are B series "vertical" shaft engine riding "lawnmowers" only & thats why so many get confused with these B's. Guess it looked better on paper???
Anyway' at some point WH must have needed more manual shift B series models and simply took a C/8spd model tractor and changed stickers/seat? Real win for it's customers. The B-80 vert engine "tractor" models had no headlight option but basicly the same deal as a B-100 & money wise was a better deal depending on it's usage. Cheaper on fuel as a basic mower and has saved many WH customers a bunch over 30-40yrs of ownership. It also runs same implements as any other Wheel Horse Tractor with Attatch-A-Matic setup.
There is a WH Master list I have to help people out I'll post it here asap, for whatever reasons this site won't let me add links yet?
It shows just what WH model has what. Very helpful when buying.


----------



## 123GO (May 20, 2019)

thirdroc17 said:


> Did a little search on the internet, the B-100 and B-80 share a manual, so the only difference between them is 2 hp. Both are heavily built, reliable, but would be limited in snowblowing use by their low horsepower and 3 speed transaxles.


Have 8spd not 3spd manual 'sorry..


----------



## 123GO (May 20, 2019)

Ironhorse805 said:


> I know they come with 8 hp kohlers, but not sure if it's horizontal or vertical


 Both versions of engines are used in the B- line.. Gets confusing too. 
Trying to get enough posts in here to add a link to a Wheel Horse Master list. 
Sorry folks not trying to hijack thread, even though it's older. Check out the master list if it ever lets me post it.


----------



## 123GO (May 20, 2019)

Wheel Horse Master Model List from 1955 to 2006 link here.
Also just edited to add the repair / rebuild manual for the Uni-drive Wheel Horse Manual Transmissions. 

Update - If anyone wants to see all the implements their Horse will match up with simply click the file below called Wheel Horse Interchange 1955-2000 pdf.
Not sure why it stops at 2000? May be more somewhere idk about?
Hoping these manuals help identify & repair any future Wheel Horse Tractors & implements they can use or you folks see on your trail. 
Peace!


----------



## thirdroc17 (Sep 24, 2012)

123GO said:


> Wheel Horse Master Model List from 1955 to 2006 link here.
> Also just edited to add the repair / rebuild manual for the Uni-drive Wheel Horse Manual Transmissions.
> Hope it helps identify & repair yours or any future Wheel Horse Tractors you see on your trail.


I have both of those, very handy. The first transaxle I rebuilt without the manual, after that, with the manual, it went FAR easier. I highly recommend one before splitting those cases, if for no other reason than to lift off the correct side.


----------

